# Combien de mémoire vidéo pour Tiger ?



## Bebop 4 (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour !

J'aimerais savoir combien il faut de mémoire vidéo pour faire tourner Tiger. J'ai lu dans une revue mac qu'en bas de 32 Mo, le processeur devait travailler plus pour gérer la vidéo sous Tiger. Est-ce vrai ? Voici ma config: G4 Digital Audio 466 MHz - 1.5 Go de RAM - deux disques durs 20 Go - carte vidéo ATI Rage 128 Pro, 16 Mo VRAM. Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## PO_ (16 Juin 2008)

d'autres ayant plus l'habitude que m oi des anciennes configs te répondront certainement mieux. 

Cela dit, tu as placé ton message dans une mauvaise section, réservée aux versions de Mac OS antérieures à Mac OS X


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'aimerais savoir combien il faut de mémoire vidéo pour faire tourner Tiger. J'ai lu dans une revue mac qu'en bas de 32 Mo, le processeur devait travailler plus pour gérer la vidéo sous Tiger. Est-ce vrai ? Voici ma config: G4 Digital Audio 466 MHz - 1.5 Go de RAM - deux disques durs 20 Go - carte vidéo ATI Rage 128 Pro, 16 Mo VRAM. Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses.



Tiger, je ne sais pas, mais Panther tourne impec sur mon WallStreet (ATI Rage Pro, 4Mo de VRam), ainsi que sur l'iMac G3/600 de ma fille qui doit avoir la même config vidéo que toi, je crois. La seule chose, c'est que sur le WallStreet, Quartz extrème n'est pas géré. sur l'iMac, je ne sais pas !


----------



## divoli (16 Juin 2008)

Salut,


Je vais peut-être répondre un peu à coté, mais il faut plutôt se demander si tel ou tel modèle peut faire fonctionner Tiger.

En ce qui concerne le PowerMac G4 Digital Audio, il est parfaitement élligible pour Tiger. Simplement, la carte graphique de ton ordi ne gèrera peut-être pas certains effets propres à OS 10.4 et ultérieurs (ce qui ne gène pas le moins du monde, à moins d'avoir des exigences particulières).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

Vi, c'est à ça que je pensais, tu l'as dit mieux que moi 

A noter qu'il est possible de changer de carte vidéo sur ce Mac, d'ailleurs, tous les modèles de cette série n'ont pas la même carte vidéo, le mien a d'origine une GeForce 2MX en AGP 4x avec 32 Mo de VRam ! (à titre de comparaison, mon iMac G4, plus récent de 18 mois avait la même, mais en AGP 2x seulement).


----------



## divoli (16 Juin 2008)

Oui, en fait je n'avais pas vu ta réponse au moment où j'ai posté.


----------



## Bebop 4 (18 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, tout le monde.  Après avoir lu cette revue, je craignais que la gestion d'affichage ralentisse le fonctionnement du mac, avec une carte de moins de 32 Mo. Ceci dit, dans informations système je lis que Core Image et Quartz extrême ne sont pas gérés. Je ne tiens pas à ce point-là aux raffinements cosmétiques. Mon budget est quand même assez serré...


----------

